# Drum choices for separator?



## buzzhazzard (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all

I'm probably going to go with a plastic Super Dust Deputy but am not a big fan of the 17 gallon steel drum--too small; too expensive. I am wondering what others are using for separator drums, particularly those who are using a SDD. Sources?

Headroom is a consideration since the SDD outlet comes off the top (system will go in an under-the-stairs closet), so low profile is a plus.

Are fiberboard drums porous enough that they would be problematic--i.e. that they would not be conducive to a "tight" system?

I will look locally to save on shipping but here's one mail-order source that does not seem to be too bad (considering the Oneida 17 gallon is $89 + S&H):

https://www.globalindustrial.com/c/material-handling/drum-barrel/drums-pails 

I'm also keeping my eye on Craigslist, but nothing attractive so far.

Thanks.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked up the 30 gallon black one in my post below for about 30 bucks shipped on eBay (I'm going to add a window where the cutout is and switch it to the SDD after I make a new stand). 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/oneida-super-dust-deputy-thein-baffle-jet-vortex-cone-etc-49310/


----------



## retired2 (Mar 14, 2013)

buzzhazzard said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm probably going to go with a plastic Super Dust Deputy but am not a big fan of the 17 gallon steel drum--too small; too expensive. I am wondering what others are using for separator drums, particularly those who are using a SDD. Sources?
> 
> ...


One convenient and relatively cheap option is a Rubbermaid Brute trashcan. They are sturdy and available in 10, 20, 32 gal or higher capacities. The 32 gal is about $30 at Home Depot. You can check the dimensional specs for the various sizes on Rubbermaids website.

I have the 32 gal Brute under my Thien separator, and I've never collapsed it with my Delta 50-760 DC. You would need to fabricate a lid from MDF. The bottom side of the lid would have a groove to match the rim of the drum. The groove can be cut with a slight friction fit and it should be deep enough to add a foam weather strip gasket. Mine works just fine that way.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This is what I use. Works great, and since I am a hobby woodworker, I only empty it about once a month. For your DD, you will have to fabricate a better lid to seal it though. LIke Retired2 stated, MDF is an excellent choice.


----------



## jeffgriz (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a cardboard drum right before my dust collector. 6 inch going in from shop, 6 inch leaving to dust collector. Acts as a great filter for nails and wood chuncks. Any thing that could hurt the paddels or bags this thing collects. Been using the same one for about 3 years and still holding strong. I sturdy up the lid by bolting 1/2 inch plywood to it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I found a new drum locally. It is a 32 gallon white translucent plastic drum. Don't need a sight glass. I can see he stuff swirling around in it and empty when I need to. It wasn't cheep - about $60.00. It has the clamp for securing the lid to the drum. However, the lid is not flat but I managed to fit two 4 inch ports in the lid (inlet and outlet).

I like being able to see the contents.
Mike


----------

